# New Orleans



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going to New Orleans next week to volunteer down there for a week. Would anyone be interesting in reading a blog I'd try to keep while down there? I'm going with Common Ground and they provide internet access for volunteers, not sure how often I'll be able to get online though.

Anyways... Stories and photos to come when I get back (after the 24th).


----------



## Here we go (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd read. What sorta stuff will you be upto?


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

House Gutting/ Mold Abatement
Distribute food and supplies to community members
Support work at the Free Medical Clinic
Emergency home repair to damaged homes, including roof tarping, debris removal, tree trimming, etc.
Legal support for residents affected by police brutality and violations of renters' rights
Environmental monitoring/bio-remediation, gardening
Childcare Cooperative support
Other miscellaneous jobs such as staffing the women’s center, repairing computer, cars and bikes, running errands, washing dishes, general upkeep and providing security for the Common Ground housing locations


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Good on you. I'm sure lots of people will read it, including me.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 12, 2006)

walktome said:
			
		

> I'm going to New Orleans next week to volunteer down there for a week. Would anyone be interesting in reading a blog I'd try to keep while down there? I'm going with Common Ground and they provide internet access for volunteers, not sure how often I'll be able to get online though.
> 
> Anyways... Stories and photos to come when I get back (after the 24th).



Way to go!!!

I can't wait to read about the work you have done and how NO is doing.

Be safe.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 12, 2006)

It would appear that walktome's association is not the only Canadian help going on in NO - Canadian musicians heat up New Orleans 

Like a good neighbour, ......


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, here we go:

Blog.


----------



## mellowmoose (Feb 12, 2006)

walktome if you PM the blog details to Fridgemagnet he'll add it to the urban75 blog list, i always check on there for urbanite blogs


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 12, 2006)

mellowmoose said:
			
		

> walktome if you PM the blog details to Fridgemagnet he'll add it to the urban75 blog list, i always check on there for urbanite blogs



how do you access that?


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

Done!

The list is on Fridgemagnet's site, just do a search for "blog list" and you'll find a post with the link.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 12, 2006)

walktome said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> The list is on Fridgemagnet's site, just do a search for "blog list" and you'll find a post with the link.



Got it - thanks.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 12, 2006)

cool, i'll have a read of that later.


----------



## D (Feb 13, 2006)

That's excellent, walktome - good luck, have fun, learn lots - I'm sure it will be an interesting experience and, hopefully, a good contribution to rebuilding efforts.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 13, 2006)

That's brilliant, walktome. I'm dead impressed, and i'd definitely read anything you had to say about what's going on


----------

